# Auto Finesse Illusion vs Dodo juice



## luke123 (Mar 30, 2010)

Which one of the dodo juice wax's would come closest to Auto Finesse Illusion?


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

one of the soft ones, but i wouldn't imagine they would match Illusions looks


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Let's place bets on the outcome of this thread , get the sample pots to try


----------



## luke123 (Mar 30, 2010)

only reason behind it is i would never get through a tub of illusion wish they did panel pots


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

Supernatural would match it. As long as the prep is good there all much of a muchness tbh


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

application and removal, you can't compare. non come close to illusion for that


----------



## luke123 (Mar 30, 2010)

anybody want to sell me a sample of their illusion


----------



## mjracing (Jan 7, 2013)

I know this is an old thread but i am too looking for a sample of illusion if anyone has a sample they would kindly like to sell?


----------



## DPG87 (Feb 18, 2010)

I have dodo juice bouncer's 22, really nice wax, easy to work with, gives fantastic depth of shine and wet look, as good as illusion? Not sure as I've not used my illusion yet (only got it last week) but B22 is a really good wax, comparable price wise too given that bouncers is half the price for half the amount


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

luke123 said:


> anybody want to sell me a sample of their illusion


buy this instead :thumb:

http://www.angelwax.co.uk/?wpsc-product=desirable


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

suspal said:


> buy this instead :thumb:
> 
> http://www.angelwax.co.uk/?wpsc-product=desirable


That's more like desire 

Not illusion


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Angelwax Desirable closest wax to AF Illusion .


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Kimo73 said:


> That's more like desire
> 
> Not illusion


I agree and Desire is nothing like illusion,so given desirable is supposed to be the same/very similar to desire i fail to see the comparison


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Kimo73 said:


> That's more like desire
> 
> Not illusion


i was taking the micky :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Out of the two, does Illusion give a wetter finish than Desire just would like too know by how much is there a big difference or slightly by a fracture, it's just I have not used Illusion so cannot comment.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

suspal said:


> i was taking the micky :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


I gathered

But at the wrong wax? Lol


----------



## mjracing (Jan 7, 2013)

DPG87 said:


> I have dodo juice bouncer's 22, really nice wax, easy to work with, gives fantastic depth of shine and wet look, as good as illusion? Not sure as I've not used my illusion yet (only got it last week) but B22 is a really good wax, comparable price wise too given that bouncers is half the price for half the amount


Bouncers22 is in my Ebay basket @£32. Illusion is over £60 and cant justifying spending that on a pot before Christmas but been told both would be a good choice on my iceburg Clio.
I have used both Auto Glym HD and c2v3 in the past with great results but looking to try new thing.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Trip tdi said:


> Out of the two, does Illusion give a wetter finish than Desire just would like too know by how much is there a big difference or slightly by a fracture, it's just I have not used Illusion so cannot comment.


I'd say yes Illusion is better looks wise but its all down to the eye of the person looking at the car its been applied to, at the end of the day Desire is also a nice wax, and does well in the durability stakes,especially compared to illusion which would be totally a wrong product to be relying on this time of year imo, so winter go for desire and summer illusion:thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

mjracing said:


> Bouncers22 is in my Ebay basket @£32. Illusion is over £60 and cant justifying spending that on a pot before Christmas but been told both would be a good choice on my iceburg Clio.
> I have used both Auto Glym HD and c2v3 in the past with great results but looking to try new thing.


Try the Satsuma Rock does leave a wet finish well both do but with Satsuma Rock the durability is higher plus this wax has rapid sheeting behavior compared too Bouncers 22, I have tried both side by side and will go for Satsuma Rock all day long, find is easier to use as well :thumb: the smell is out of this world, freshly squeezed oranges really does come alive in your surroundings you can smell it everywhere.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

msb said:


> I'd say yes Illusion is better looks wise but its all down to the eye of the person looking at the car its been applied to, at the end of the day Desire is also a nice wax, and does well in the durability stakes,especially compared to illusion which would be totally a wrong product to be relying on this time of year imo, so winter go for desire and summer illusion:thumb:


Thanks for your help on here MSB :thumb: I do find Desire does leave a great finish on it's own but I have a habit of using Touch Coat first layer, then apply Desire on top and the durability is strong at present for me.
Maybe next year I will invest in Illusion, have read great reports on here and been informed it's super easy to use, some have mentioned very similar to swissvax best of show in his own merits, thanks for your guidance once sgain :thumb:


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Trip if you wanted something equivalent to BOS then bouncers CTR is the one to go for and you'd be saving money for a near identical result :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

suspal said:


> Trip if you wanted something equivalent to BOS then bouncers CTR is the one to go for and you'd be saving money for a near identical result :thumb:


Thanks Suspal Hope you doing good my man it's been a while, hope all is good :thumb:
I remember Capture the Rapture made a good appearance on it's launch on here and in the states but have not seen any threads on here lately which is a shame or have not even seen Bouncer on here, I will bare this mind Suspal , the Satsuma Rock has impressed me highly though, placed around 3 months ago on my bonnet the car has been driven the countryside and full salt contact on the front thorough high mileage motorway use, washed the car today and the beading and sheeting has remained, High impressed, sheets water fast.
At the moment Obsession Wax is highly impressing me as well, the custom made scents and the presentation of the jar, alot of passion and thought and sophistication shows in the final product, one close Home Brew wax manufacture I will be looking and exploring with great euthanism and passion for next year :thumb:


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Illusion is an easy match for BOS, both are easy to use, although Bos does edge it in the ease of use stakes. Only real negative i found with Illusion was it attracts alot of dust, other than that though it won't disappoint :thumb:


----------



## DPG87 (Feb 18, 2010)

Trip tdi said:


> Thanks Suspal Hope you doing good my man it's been a while, hope all is good :thumb:
> I remember Capture the Rapture made a good appearance on it's launch on here and in the states but have not seen any threads on here lately which is a shame or have not even seen Bouncer on here, I will bare this mind Suspal , the Satsuma Rock has impressed me highly though, placed around 3 months ago on my bonnet the car has been driven the countryside and full salt contact on the front thorough high mileage motorway use, washed the car today and the beading and sheeting has remained, High impressed, sheets water fast.
> At the moment Obsession Wax is highly impressing me as well, the custom made scents and the presentation of the jar, alot of passion and thought and sophistication shows in the final product, one close Home Brew wax manufacture I will be looking and exploring with great euthanism and passion for next year :thumb:


I have Angelwax desirable and capture the rapture, i will try and put together a comparison between desirable, capture the rapture, bouncers 22 and illusion and then you can decide on your summer wax


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

Illusion.



Purple Haze pro.



Illusion is one of the very few products that I have that is a I will get another when it runs out.

It goes on like soft butter and off like dream.


----------



## Inge (Jun 7, 2013)

Looking forward to your review DPG87


----------



## mjracing (Jan 7, 2013)

.....so does any one have a sample of Illusion they would like to sell?



Trip tdi said:


> Try the Satsuma Rock does leave a wet finish well both do but with Satsuma Rock the durability is higher plus this wax has rapid sheeting behavior compared too Bouncers 22, I have tried both side by side and will go for Satsuma Rock all day long, find is easier to use as well :thumb: the smell is out of this world, freshly squeezed oranges really does come alive in your surroundings you can smell it everywhere.


Thanks for that, another wax to try! I can see this being an expensive hobby. :thumb:


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

I can provide a sample if you want


----------



## mjracing (Jan 7, 2013)

Clyde said:


> I can provide a sample if you want


Thanks Clyde, could you pm me with details please.


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

DPG87 said:


> I have Angelwax desirable and capture the rapture, i will try and put together a comparison between desirable, capture the rapture, bouncers 22 and illusion and then you can decide on your summer wax


Came across this post earlier. Would be very interested to hear your conclusion if you have one. Cheers


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

bump.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

I don't see how desireable can be compared to illusion?

Completely different looks and style of wax?


----------

